# InkSoft Congratulates Winner Of Shop Rescue Contest



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft has announced the winner of its Shop Rescue contest: Ministicks.com of Buffalo, N.Y. The company will receive a free consultation from shop guru Marshall Atkinson focusing on solving its biggest problem. The manufacturer of mini hockey and lacrosse sticks and supplier of other souvenir items that does printing and engraving won out over 300 entries in 47 states.

The contest, sponsored by InkSoft, offered any shop in operation at least 12 months with more than $100,000 in annual sales the opportunity to vie for five free hours of consulting. The winner was randomly selected from qualified online entries received by Oct. 5, 2017.

To find out more about Shop Rescue and Ministicks, go to https://www.inksoft.com/inksoft-shoprescue-announcement/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

